# Fender Roller



## Jay81 (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd like to buy or trade for a fender roller. I'm considering buying a new one, but figured I'd see if anyone has a used one they'd be willing to part with. I know its a long shot, as used fender rollers don't seem to come up for sale that often, but figured it was worth a shot. I can either buy it, or do a trade/partial trade with any of the bikes or parts I have listed in the for sale section.
Please  contact me through PM.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been considering this myself. But I'd probably just end up screwing up my fenders worse.

https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/5926302447.html


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 31, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> I've been considering this myself. But I'd probably just end up screwing up my fenders worse.
> 
> https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/5926302447.html






I have one of those and highly recommend it. Doesn't do any paint damage and very easy to use. I would definitely buy one of those again if I had to.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

stpeteschwinn said:


> I have one of those and highly recommend it. Doesn't do any paint damage and very easy to use. I would definitely buy one of those again if I had to.




good to know, thanks for sharing your experience with one
I was thinking of also buying a new one locally, but I didn't know where to start looking,
do you know the brand and does it come with different size "die" for fenders that have some "square" shapes?

thanks


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 1, 2017)

Couple of things that you usually don't hear about them is the inside of the fenders have to be clean or you just press the rough shape into the fender.  The braces really need to come off as you can't roll anything out close to them.  They are pretty easy to use but I was naive when I got mine as I thought I'd just run the fender through the roller and it would be good kind of like one of those gutter forming machines!  You have to kind of work the fender, think English wheel.  I got mine after sending a few sets to be rolled.  $40 round trip shipping and minimum of $25 to roll, doesn't take long to recoup the cost of one.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 1, 2017)

Schhhhwinnbikebob  Hits the nail right on the head. Look on "fender rolling" under the restoration threads and all the info you need is there. Practice over and over on a junk fender.  Step on it . hit it with a hammer.  round dents. creases.   destroy the thing.I ran my car over one  just to see if I could make it good again.Practice before you do your good fender as if you don't do it correctly you may expand the metal making your fender a tad wider and ruin that folded edge.           
Also note that the Monark Deluxe and the Higgins fenders on the Jet Flows and Color Flows are deeper than most fenders and the roller you buy may not have a deep enough throat to correctly do these deeper fenders. Not saying you can't do them, just takes a little more work. I have in the past sold two used rollers at swaps.   I got about 175 each for them.........Have fun.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 1, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professiona...656229?hash=item4d51406425:g:iuYAAOSwf-VWYXPH


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 1, 2017)

I hear detroitbike has one that members are free to use.
  Are you near him?


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 1, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professiona...656229?hash=item4d51406425:g:iuYAAOSwf-VWYXPH



I've been considering getting one of these, but trying to see if I can save some money and find a used one.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 1, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> I hear detroitbike has one that members are free to use.
> Are you near him?




I'm not too far, and actually I've been to your store a couple times. I'll have to stop in some time.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 2, 2017)

One roller that I sold at a swap had two extra top rollers . I kinda kick myself for letting those extra rollers go.                               One was typical only narrower for middle and the light weight fenders. The other was flat.                                             
There are no rollers for peak fenders.  The big bottom roller would have to be replaced as well as the top die roller for a particular fender.   All the manufacturers of peaked fenders were different.   The rollers sold on ebay will take the dents out of the sides of peaked fenders only.  Just gotta be careful not to go near the peak as you will ruin it.                                                    As far as rain gutter fenders there are no rollers made for them. However I did do one old pair that turned out really nice. The top portions of both chrome fenders were dented. The bottom roller on the one I have is 7/8 ths" wide. It fit perfect into the fender's top indent and took those dents out nicely.  The only reason it worked was by luck. If the fender top indent was narrower it would not work.  So.... if you are a machinist or happen to have a good buddy that is one, these fender rollers sold today can be modified somewhat.    Before you purchase one look the rollers over carefully.                        These things are easy to drop and if the wheels get dented they need to be machined.  Also rolling dirty fenders that have grit on the underside not only will ruin your fender. If they are clamped down too tight it will damage the top die roller, especially if the user carelessly over shoots the end of the fender being rolled , and the die roller and lower roller clash together.     Also the newer rollers  have double and better set screws holding the bottom roller and handle arm. the older models are prone to coming loose during use.    Holy crap I said a lot. Hope this helps you guys thinking of getting one.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 3, 2017)

I picked up a used one about 6 months ago from thecabe and it's been a dream to have.  Schwinn Bob did a nice job giving the low down.  I had to figure a few things out on the fly, but really the most important is the fender has to be clean for the best results.  And it has kind of a hair trigger adjustments between too much and too little pressure.   After a couple of times youll get the hang of it.   I nabbed for $275. Seriously,  It's been a great investment!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-fender-roller-350-shipped.127970/


----------

